# Low Budget Looking for Upgrade



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

So I've had an older Home Theater System that has become too outdated. I use a ps3 for most of entertainment and this receiver is still dvd based and can't properly decode the 5.1 from blu-rays and i'm sick of it. I'm looking to upgrade, but I'm on a very limited budget.

I'm not above buying the home theater in a box. So I would like some recommendations on systems that are around $250. I know thats low for something nice, but I really need to upgrade. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With a budget of $250, I am afraid it will be all but impossible to put together an HT without going with an HTIB.
If willing to start out with just an AVR and 2 Speakers, it might be possible to put something together, but it will not be easy. However, it would be of a much higher quality than a HTIB. If there is anyway to spend a bit more, please let us know. Also, if willing to build this HT piece by piece, let us know.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Depending on what you already have it may be possible to just get a receiver and use your existing speakers. Tell us a little about what you are using now. Model #'s if possible.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Agree with both posters above. $250 might be possible if you already own some gear, or maybe keep with a 2.0 system, but it will still be a challenge. I would start searching your local craigslist, post any listings you find of interest and we'll take a look


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Agreed, maybe start with a new receiver like the Onkyo 609 and then continue to use the speakers you have now. Then upgrade your speakers one pair at a time as money allows.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a friend that got a deal on an Onkyo HTIB for only $250. Sounds ok for his small room and if don't like the passive sub it came with, but on a strict budget if you go HTIB, Onkyo is really good for the price.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Agreed, maybe start with a new receiver like the Onkyo 609 and then continue to use the speakers you have now. Then upgrade your speakers one pair at a time as money allows.


If you go with components, not sure I'd go with the 609 on your budget. You should look at the HT-RC360, it's the 609 minus THX certification for alot less $. 
Besides with Audessey you don't need the THX anyway.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

Some great advice. The current piece I have now is a RCA RT980.

I was thinking of just doing the HTiB or possibly just buying a new receiver. I wasn't sure if that would work with the small satellite speakers on the RCA. Since I do live in a pretty small space currently, I don't necessarily need such a big sound so maybe just a new receiver would be best. 

Is onkyo the brand to look for or any other recommendations? What are some specs I should look for i.e. 800watts or 8 ohms? I know I want it to have HDMI pass through. 

Thanks!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

There are many brands to choose from that would be a major upgrade from what you have. Onkyo is the choice of many here (including me) but you can also find good deals from Marantz, Denon, Pioneer, and Yamaha. The bottom end Onkyo 309 is more than capable for your needs. I couldn't find specs for your system but if your speakers are 6 or 8 ohms you can still use them. The sub can still be used if it is self powered (has its own power cord) but if it is powered with speaker wires to your current receiver you are out of luck. Your current sub could probably be outdone by Monoprice for $57, and definitely outdone by Monoprice for $84. As for speakers, there are a few ways to go on a tight budget if you have appropriate expectation levels. Speakers are the single biggest contributor to your sound quality, and price/quality generally go hand in hand. But there are a couple of bargain gems to be had. Parts-Express has the Dayton B652 for $30/pr. 3 pairs and you have 5.0 with one speaker for a spare for $90 total. Next up is Pioneer SP-BS21 @ $99/pr. One pair will maybe outshine your current entire system. You can add more later, and if your budget goes up later you can even move these to rears and add their big brothers for fronts with a matching center. The main point is that if you avoid HTIB you have a system that is upgradable.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok. Good to know. My speakers currently are 6 Ohm so that will save some money up front, but my subwoofer is not powered. I'll have to see what I can find then. Well I'm excited to start this and hopefully one day have a system that I am proud of. 

Should I find a receiver that does 7.1 for future proofing or should I not worry about that?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

These guy's are shooting straight with you with good advice. Phreaks last pearl is the key to your situation. You want to be able to add to the system later. I also advise spending your budget on a reciever & use the other componets you have for now. Later on you'll be glad you spent wisely.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

JoshSg87 said:


> Should I find a receiver that does 7.1 for future proofing or should I not worry about that?


It depends on your room, how large a space and if you plan to have more then one row of seating? 7.1 is a huge plus if you have two rows.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

No two rows. Its actually a pretty small room currently. Last question where do you find the best deals on this stuff? Monoprice was a great lead for a sub but what retailers do you like to show for receivers and other such things?

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Accessories4less


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Accessories4less has the Onkyo HT-R590 for $169.99. If you get 3 pairs of the B652 from Parts-Express you will be $10 over budget and even without a sub you might have better bass from these speakers than your current system. Check your Craigslist or similar source for a used powered sub, or save up. Good suggestions start around the $200 mark.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

That is the receiver I was going to pick up after I get paid next week. I'll have to parse out my spending on speakers for a couple weeks. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Just beware, buying that receiver is going to be your first symptom of a serious disease called upgradeitus. There is no known cure, but most of control the symptoms by throwing money at it on regular intervals.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

phreak said:


> Just beware, buying that receiver is going to be your first symptom of a serious disease called upgradeitus. There is no known cure, but most of control the symptoms by throwing money at it on regular intervals.


Wishing there was a LIKE button on this forum! For no reason at all I've spent over a grand this month on upgraded for an already decent setup.


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright everyone I finally found the cash to order the ONKYO HT-R590 but now I'm trying to figure out the subwoofer. I'm a little confused just on what cable I need to purchase and how to hook it up. I was going to purchase the Monoprice subwoofer for $57. After looking at the hookups and the back of the receiver I got real confused on what I need to hook it up. All the RCA Y Adapters I see don't seem like it'll fit due to I think the back of the receiver needing a male input and the back of the subwoofer needing two male inputs. 

Can someone set me straight?

THANK YOU!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I would hesitate to buy that sub. IMO you best bet is to just wait(delayed gratification) and get a decent set of speakers.

Do you have speaker stands already? If not I'd wait and get the Pioneer Andrew Jones floorstanders. You might be able to find them cheaper if you get last years model. Right now you are generally looking at $250/pr, but they actually sound good and with decent measurements to back that up. They have a little bass in them as well. By the time you buy stands, bookshelf speakers aren't really saving you much money, but they are costing you output.

Dan


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

^^^
you probably don't need to use both input of the back of the sub. Either the L or R would be fine. One of these would work just great. If you want to use both L and R of the back of the sub, just use one of these with the cable.

cheers


----------



## JoshSg87 (Jan 16, 2012)

THANK YOU EVERYONE! 

I found a good deal on a Pioneer SW-8 100W Powered Subwoofer on black friday and didn't go with the monoprice one. I can't believe what great sound quality I have been missing out on. First scene I had to try out with the setup was the T-REX escape in Jurassic Park Blu-Ray. Just awesome. 

Couldn't have done it without everyone's help. I'm a believer now.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

good stuff:T

You are now hooked. Welcome to the world of constant upgraditis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JoshSg87 said:


> THANK YOU EVERYONE!
> 
> I found a good deal on a Pioneer SW-8 100W Powered Subwoofer on black friday and didn't go with the monoprice one. I can't believe what great sound quality I have been missing out on. First scene I had to try out with the setup was the T-REX escape in Jurassic Park Blu-Ray. Just awesome.
> 
> Couldn't have done it without everyone's help. I'm a believer now.


So happy for you. That is awesome news about the subwoofer addition.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You are very welcome, were just glad you took our advice over a HTIB system. Just like your system is not comparable to your old system now, you will be able to upgrade as you see fit to something that will amaze you again. Welcome home...to the Shack.


----------

